# can i have real input on this l.a.m.b. bag please?



## jennifer. (Jul 15, 2008)

ok well after careful consideration and research, i've decided to buy this l.a.m.b. handbag this weekend:  







i normally don't buy expensive handbags anymore, but this one i fell in love with the moment i laid eyes on it.  i will mostly likely end up getting this just because it's been seared in my brain for the past 4 months and that means i must really love it.

but from what i've read, not too many people like this bag.  it seems pretty different from the usual l.a.m.b. and that's probably why i like it.  what do you guys think?  i'd really appreciate anyone's input!

also, i know there's a specktra blog on this, but not a lot of people commented on it.  thanks.


----------



## V15U4L_3RR0R (Jul 16, 2008)

:O I want it! That's such a cool bag. Buy it!!!!!


----------



## Brittni (Jul 16, 2008)

It looks really classy. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And for me, that's saying a lot b.c I typically hate designer bags (Louis Vitton, D&B, Guess, etc.) I say go for it - you should be able to return it if you really aren't pleased.


----------



## k.a.t (Jul 16, 2008)

Sounds like you really love it, so just buy it lol

and it is a nice bag


----------



## smh28 (Jul 16, 2008)

I don't buy a lot of green but even I love the look of this bag. You should definately get it. You won't be able to stop thinking about it if you don't! LOL


----------



## esmeralda89 (Jul 16, 2008)

buy it because if you dont your going to regret it besides its HOTTT


----------



## makeba (Jul 16, 2008)

i think its hottt. if an item is etched in your brain and you cant move from it then its obviously something you should get. its different but thats the cool thing about it.


----------



## Zantedge (Jul 16, 2008)

Well I guess I'm in the minority, but I'm not a fan. I don't think it's worth the price. I personally find it a bit tacky, and I normally like patent leather, just  not on this bag. But if you really love it, then I guess it doesn't matter what I think.


----------



## juicygirl (Jul 16, 2008)

i have to agree with zantedge. it's a cute color and a cute bag, but i don't think it's worth the price tag. having said that though, i have bought juicy bags and often times, my friends have said it doesn't look worth the price. but i loved em and it brought me happiness which is what it comes down to. i say get it since four months is a super long time!


----------



## jennifer. (Jul 16, 2008)

zantedge & juicygirl thank you!  i appreciate your honest answers.  

don't get me wrong, i appreciate everyone else that said they liked it, i'm glad to hear i'm not the only one!  but i was really curious to see what people didn't like about it since there seems to be so many of them.  it pretty much won't leave my brain so i think i am going to purchase it.  the ironic thing?  i am not a fan _at all_ of gwen or no doubt so this is kind of killing me.  haha

thanks guys.


----------



## Tinkee-Belle (Jul 21, 2008)

Honestly... i like that waaaay better than all the lamb bags I have seen but I generally dont like the line.  It is SOOOO overpriced for what it is! You would expect a $500 bag to have soft buttery leather but all the ones I have seen looked and felt like plastic.  Keep in mind I havent seen this particualr bag.  The quality does NOT compare to the price IMHO.  If I were you id try and find a simliar bag for a cheaper price (try guess or nie west or something) since its very trendy and you probably wont wanna carry it for long.  But if you really gotta have it.. then go for it! Its very cute I just think they are overpriced.


----------



## Patricia (Jul 21, 2008)

i don't usually wear green but love this bag!!!


----------



## Love Always Ivy (Jul 21, 2008)

idk, honestly im not a fan. its got a cool color gradient but the bag itself is boring to me. if youre gonna spend that much money you can deffo get something cuter


----------



## Divinity (Jul 21, 2008)

I have this bag in the red/orange color and LOVE it!  It's not so big it's embarrassing and holds everything.  The handles are a little stiff and can tend to dig into your shoulders a bit if you load it up, but the leather softens over time


----------



## franimal (Jul 21, 2008)

Cute! But how much is it?


----------



## jurex (Jul 22, 2008)

I like it.. it so simple yet very elegant.


----------



## Pixiya (Jul 22, 2008)

Very cool, especially the colours


----------



## kristakamikaze (Jul 22, 2008)

I think it's really cute!


----------



## Divinity (Jul 22, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *franimal* 

 
_Cute! But how much is it?_

 
$425, but I got mine on ebay for less


----------



## jennifer. (Aug 6, 2008)

wow, i didn't think this thread was going to get any more replies.  well i ended up not getting the bag after all because the buyer's remorse started setting in before i had a chance to get to nordstrom!  and i'm happy i waited because now it's on sale!  i pick it up on friday!  patience paid off after all.  

still, i appreciate everyone's opinions on it!  thanks guys!

*update:  i lost patience and ended up getting it yesterday.  it was a little over 30% off and it was the last one.  i love it and can't stop staring at it!  haha


----------



## jennifer. (Aug 8, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Divinity* 

 
_$425, but I got mine on ebay for less
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 
maybe it's different in california, but the tag on mine said $495.  : (


----------



## Love Always Ivy (Aug 8, 2008)

i saw it on sale at Nordstroms yesterday ....

Gwen has some bangin ass bags. shes a really great designer. i personally dont think that this particular bag is a good representation/does her line the justice thats due, but hey to each his own!


----------



## jennifer. (Aug 8, 2008)

^^^^^ i agree.  but that's probably why i like it, it's not like her usual style.  i don't particularly care for her style or music to begin with, but i couldn't help myself in this instance.   i'm glad i waited until it went on sale to buy it though!


----------



## N2Cherries03 (Aug 8, 2008)

who cares?! its the hottest bag ever!! although im not so into the outer material (it looks like it would get hot and sticky on my arm lol) but i love the colors! you have to get it!lol


----------



## Divinity (Aug 8, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jennifer.* 

 
_maybe it's different in california, but the tag on mine said $495.  : (_

 
Oops!  I lied, my tag says that too (I still have it for some stupid reason).  $425 is what I paid


----------



## jennifer. (Aug 8, 2008)

and i got it for $100 less than $425!  haha i was way excited that i waited to get this and that i got the last one.  it was meant to be!


----------



## Swtest2Lips (Aug 9, 2008)

that is one HOT bag, congrats


----------

